# Wie funktioniert VPN?



## Thomasio (30. März 2012)

Ich habe daheim keine public IP, nicht mal eine Dynamische, mein Provider verwendet NAT, sprich ich habe eine private IP und keinen Zugriff auf den Router, ich kann also keine Ports weiterleiten oder sonstwas.
Auch die ganzen Tricks mit NAT Traversal und Zeug funktionieren nicht.
In kurz: Mein PC ist von aussen nicht erreichbar.

Ich habe aber auch einen (gemieteten) Rootserver und der hat natürlich alles was man braucht.
Die Verbindung zum Server läuft via VPN, das ist vom Provider so eingerichtet, ich habe einfach nur OpenVPN und UltraVNC installiert und so vollen Zugriff auf den Server, wahlweise über TCP oder UDP.

Jetzt die blöde Frage:
Kann ich einen User-Zugriff auf den Server mit Hilfe der bestehenden VPN Verbindung auf meinen PC weiterleiten und wenn ja, dann wie?

Es wäre mir egal, was ich dazu auf dem Server und meinem PC installieren müsste, ich hätte auch kein Problem damit mir selber ein passendes Programm zu coden, wenn ich nur wüsste, wie das ganz grundsätzlich funktioniert.
Genauer gefragt, welche Adresse hat mein PC für den Server?


----------



## GelbesKüken (8. Mai 2012)

Theorie
- VPN Server auf deinem Server
-Sub Netz erstellen z.B. 10.x.x.x , hiermit meine ich nicht die Subnetzmaske 
-Beide müssen sich auf den VPN Server zugreifen
-Also ständiger reconnect auf den Server vom Home Client aus
-Home PC muss Freigaben erlauben für das neue Netz
Und wäre dann z.B. Unter 10.x.x.3 erreichbar

*Oder du nutzt einfach Teamviewer Server kostenlos.*
Und brauchst nicht den Umweg über einen Server 
läufst nicht Gefahr in dem komischen Netz irgendetwas für fremde freizugeben
hast nicht viel konfigurations Aufwand
musst dich nicht langwierig in Sicherheit und Konfiguration eines VPN Servers einlesen.

P.S. Ohh ich merke gerade etwas zu alt. Ich hoffe es hilft noch jemandem


----------



## Navy (8. Mai 2012)

Guck Dir "reverse ssh tunneling" an. Es erleichtert die Arbeit und um dieses ganze hässliche und lästige NA(P)T Gedöns musst Du Dir auch keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Thomasio (8. Mai 2012)

Alt mag das Thema sein, war aber bis jetzt unbeantwortet und ist immer noch aktuell.
Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## erik s. (18. Mai 2012)

OT: Du bist wohl auch so einer, der nur via Richtfunk oder ähnlichem einen "Breitband"-Anschluss bekommt?


----------



## GelbesKüken (29. Mai 2012)

Reverse SSH Tunnel ist wohl nicht die richtige methode, da man ja nach min 24 Std Zwangsgetrennt wird bei WLAN Inet Verteilung, wie es in manchen Städten der Fall ist bricht die Verbindung öfter ab.

Ich denke es kommt drauf an was man möchte.
Wenn man auf einen Remote Rechner zugreifen will und seine Daten ist für mich meist Teamviewer als Server Version(kostenfrei) die richtige Wahl.

Natürlich nutze ich auch einen SSH Tunnel aber bei Reverse müssen ja beide gleichzeitig auf einen "Server" zugreifen und hier kann es schnell zu Verbindungsproblemen kommen.


----------



## Navy (29. Mai 2012)

Was macht man bei Verbindungsabbrüchen? Richtig: Man baut sie wieder auf. Das tut man per Script. Fire'n forget.

Wozu brauchst Du Teamviewer und dann noch einem GUI wenn es um eine Verbindung zweier Rechner über ein VPN geht?

Deine Sorgen um die Geschwindigkeit kann ich nur begrenzt nachvollziehen. Und was Du auch immer mit "Server" meinst.


----------

